# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Indian Ringneck

## Κωνσταντίνος.

Όπως έχω γράψει και σε άλλο θέμα έχω αποφασίσει να ασχοληθώ με τα indian ringneck , παρόλα αυτά έχω μερικές απορίες για το που θα βρω κάποιον που να ασχολείτε με αυτά , το κλουβί και τη θέση του .
Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας   ::  .

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ναί , είμαι μέλος στον ΠΣΕΠΠ με κωδικό δαχτυλιδιού G58 αλλά σκεύτομε να φτιάκσω μια ανθεκτική κατασκευή "κλούβα" και να τοποθετήσω εκεί 1 ζευγάρι indian ringneck . Βέβαια δεν ενδιαφέρομαι ακόμα για την αναπαραγωγή τους , θέλω ατόν τον παπαγάλο επειδί ξέρω για τη συμπεριφορά και την εξυπνάδα του .
> Παρ όλα αυτά επειδί ξέρω εκ πίρας οτι δεν εμπιστεύεται απευθείας τον άνθρωπο πυστεύω πως αν τα πάρω ζευγάρι θα έχει και κάποια ενασχόλησει εκτός απο εμένα μιας και για να πιάσει φιλία με τα ζέμπρα το θεορώ 101% απίθανο    και αν ποτέ θελήσω να ασχοληθώ με την αναπαραγωγή του θα έχω ένα έτιμο ζευγάρι + οτι θα έχουν συνηθήσει το 1 πουλί το άλλο . 
> Δεν πυστεύω σε αυτά που λένε περι πιο φύλλο είναι καλύτερο , πιο ήρεμο ... και τα βρείσκω και τελίος άχρηστα , δεν μπορούμε να ζυγκρήνουμε τα πουλιά απο το φύλλο τους ! 
> 
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το κλουβί , επειδί αν είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω μερικές επεμβάσεις και να βγάζω τον παπαγάλο στο δωμάτιο "εννοώ οτι πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να μην μου φύγει προσπαθόντας να τον μεταφέρο στο δωμάτιο " άλλο να χάσεις ringneck και άλλο zebra χωρίς βέβαια να θέλω να συγκρίνω την συνεσθηματική αξία τους !

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε, λες οτι ξερεις εκ πειρας οτι ο ringneck δεν εμπιστευεται αμεσως τον ανθρωπο!Να σου πω κ εγω οτι απο την δικη μου πολυ προσφατη εμπειρια με ρινγκνεκ μελους, που ημουν μπροστα, δεθηκε απο τις πρωτες μερες κ μπορει να σου το επιβεβαιωσει κ ο ιδιος ο [user:27ts8l3u]Σπυρος24[/user:27ts8l3u]!Φυσικα μιλαμε για περιπτωση ενος μωρου 8 εβδομαδων, ταισμενου στο χερι!
Αν παρεις ζευγαρι οι πιθανοτητες να δεθουν μαζι σου ειναι λιγοτερες καθως οπως ειπες θα ασχολουνται μεταξυ τους κυριως!
Επισης διαφωνω στα οσα λες για το φυλο, καθως απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια εχω διαπιστωσει μεγαλες διαφορες στη συμπεριφορα πουλιων αντιθετου φυλου κ νομιζω δεν ειμαι η μονη που μπορει να το βεβαιωσει αυτο!
Για την μεταφορα του πουλιου απο το κλουβι στο δωματιο μπορεις να παρεις ενα μικρο κλουβακι μονο για τη μεταφορα!

----------


## vagelis76

Κωσταντίνε σου βάζω μερικά θέματα που αναφέρονται στο είδος που ψάχνεις και σε ενδιαφέρει...μελέτησε τα και αν σου έχουν μείνει ακόμα απορίες μας λές και όποιος γνωρίζει θα σου απαντήσει ευχαρίστως!!!!

viewtopic.php?f=64&t=350
viewtopic.php?f=64&t=2223
viewtopic.php?f=64&t=1077
viewtopic.php?f=64&t=2247
Το κάνω αυτό με τα λινκ γιατι το είδος αυτό έχει συζητηθεί πάρα πολύ με αποτέλεσμα να επαναλαμβανόμαστε και κάποιους να κουράζει...
Σ ευχαριστώ για τη κατανόηση και περιμένουμε τυχόν απορίες που δε θα λυθούν!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί γνωρίζω οτι θα ασχολούντε το ένα με το άλλο και αυτό συμβένει με όλλα τα πουλιά αλλά εγλω δεν ενοούσα αυτό . Εννοώ πως μερικές φορές τα ρίνγκνεκ μιας και έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη συμπεριφορά δεν δένοντε με τον άνθρωπο απευθείας και ακόμα και αν μου στιχίσει περισσότερη υπομονή πρως τα πουλιά δεν θα ήθελα να νιώθουν μόνα τους και γιαυτό θέλω να τα πάρω ζευγάρι . Δεν είμαι 100% κάθετος με το τι σχέση έχει το φύλλο ενός πτηνού στην συμπεριφορά του αλλά δεν μπορούμε να το κρίνουμε μόνο απο το φύλλο , επίσης παίζει ρόλο και η συμπεριφορά του πτηνού , το αν είναι απο εκτροφείο ... , το αν έχει κακομεταχειριστεί και πολλά άλλα . Το πιο συμαντικό ομως όπως ανέφερες Βίκη είναι οτι ο παπαγάλος είχε ταϊστεί στο χέρι και ήταν μικρής ηλικίας .

Ίσως πάρω 1 μικρό περίπου σε αυτήν την ηλικία και να το ταΐσω στο χέρι .
Έχω 3 ζέμπρα οπου τα έχω ταΐσει στο χέρι και έχουν αρχίσει να ανεξαρτιτοπιοιύντε , αν αγοράσω τον παπαγάλο μικρό αυτό το καλοκαίρι , αφού έχω αποφασίσει να μείνω Αθήνα και αν τον ταΐσω στο χέρι και αυτόν για όλο το καλοκαίρι ... αφού θα έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο θα προλάβει να ανεξαρτιτοποιηθεί πριν αρχήσουν τα σχολία ? και αν ναί θα είναι επιθετικός με τα 3 ζέμπρα ?"ενοείτε οτι δεν θα τα βάζω και να παίζουν μαζί αλλά θα τον πειράξει να βρείσκεται σε κεινή θέα μαζί τους ?"

Θα διαβάσω τα θέματα

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ξέχασα να ευχαριστήσω για τα θέματα   ::   ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα με τις ερωτήσεις αλλά τον ringneck μου δεν είχα προλάβει να τον συνηθήσω και να ασχοληθώ μαζί του και τώρα θέλω να τα έχω μάθει τα σχετικά πρωτού αγοράσω έναν τέτιο παπαγάλο ωστε να του συμπεριφερθώ και ανάλογα και να μην πυγλενω ψάχνοντας .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν το σκεύτικα λίγο ακόμα και έχω κατατοπιστεί λίγο ακόμα .
Με λιγα λόγια λέω να αγοράσω 1 indian ringneck και όχι ζευγάρι .
Για το είδος είμε κάθετως και έχω κολλίσει  "fullyhappy"  .
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ 1 μικρό αλλά όχι και τελίως μωρό ωστε να έχει περισσότερες πιθανότιτες να επιβιώσει .
Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά νομίζω οτι ανεξαρτιτοποιούντε περίπου στον 1 χρόνο , θα δώ και στο indianringneck.com λίγο ακόμα αν και το έχω σχεδόν ξεψιρίσει   ::  .
Αν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα τον παρακαλούσα να βοηθήσει με μερικές απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα μου .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μπέρδεψα τους μήνες με εβδομάδες   ::  Νομίζω ανεξαρτιτοποιούντε κοντά στις 10 εβδομάδες αλλά μπορεί να κάνω ξανά λάθως , παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος , σκεύτομε πάντως να πάρω μικρό στα 2/3 της ανεξαρτητοποίησεις . Παρακαλώ λίγη βοήθια σχετικά με το πότε ενηλικιώντε  "fullyhappy" .

----------


## vicky_ath

Εχεις δικιο!Γυρω στις 10 εβδομαδες απογαλακτιζονται τα μικρα!  ::  
Εγω νομιζω οτι στις 8 εβδομαδες θα ειναι καλη στιγμη να το παρεις, καθως ηδη θα τρωει μονο του κ σπορους κ εσυ θα δινεις 2-3 γευματα με κρεμα! 
Φυσικα αν δεν εχεις ξαναταισει μωρο θα πρεπει να ζητησεις απο τον εκτροφεα ή καποιον με αντιστοιχη εμπειρια να σου δειξει!
Επισης να σου πω οτι συμφωνω στο να παρεις ενα πουλακι για αρχη!Κ αργοτερα αν σε ενδιαφερει να του παρεις ζευγαρι το κανεις!Πιστευω οτι κ ενα χρονο διαφορα να εχουν δε θα εχεις προβλημα!Μονο να φροντισεις κ το δευτερο να ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι, ετσι ωστε να μην αγριεψει το πρωτο πουλακι μαζι σου, αλλα να σε θεωρουν κ τα 2 μελος της ομαδας τους!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Nαι και εγώ περίπου 8 μηνών το σκευτόμουν έχοντας δει και βίντεο στο Youtube όπου έχουν είδι αρχήσει να τρώνε μόνα τους .
Έχω ταΐσει μικρά zebra finch αλλά σίγουρα θα είναι πιο δύσκολο άρα θα ζυτήσω βοήθεια . Έχω μια ακόμα ερώτησει να χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο το Kayte Exact σαν κρέμα για τάισμα ή να αγοράσω και τη σκόνη της orlux ?

----------


## vicky_ath

8 εβδομαδων εννοεις ετσι?παλι μπερδεψες τους μηνες με τις εβδομαδες!!  ::  
Ενα απο τα 2 σκευασματα θα χρησιμοποιησεις!Οποιο σε βολευει καλυτερα!Εγω στο μωρο κοκατιλ μου δινω την Orlux κ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη!Ειδα κ την Kaytee, αλλα εχει πολυ διαφορερικη υφη, δεν μοιαζει με κρεμα!Νομιζω οτι κ οι 2 ειναι εξισου καλης ποιοτητας παντως!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ ,   ::   ::   , θα πρέπει να εκπεδεύσω κι εμένα εκτός απο τον παπαγάλο μάλλον   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν βρείκα ringneck εισαγογής αλλά υπάρχει κάτι που με προβληματίζει .
Οι τιμές με μπέρδεψαν γιατί ο πράσσινος δηλαδί το αρχέγονο κοστίζει περισσότερο απο τα άλλα   ::   !!!

Οι τιμές είναι :
πράσσινος (σίγουρα μικρό) 210 Ε
μπλέ 120 Ε
κίτρινο 150 Ε
silver 120 Ε

Αλλά μάλλον τα άλλα θα είναι μεγάλα γιαυτό και θα είναι πιο φθηνά .
Έχουν δαχτυλίδι και θα πάει έμπιστο άτομα να μου διαλέξει 1 .

Εσείς τι πυστεύεται   ::  ? , εγώ πάντως είμαι σίγουρος οτι τα άλλα είναι ενήλικα .

----------


## Antigoni87

Δε σε πειράζει να μην είναι ήμερο-ταϊσμένο στο χέρι; Αυτές οι τιμές ακούγονται (νομίζω, με επιφύλαξη το λέω)σαν τιμές για άγρια πουλάκια, και επειδή οι ringneck είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολοι, θα θέλει προσπάθεια για να εξημερωθούν  :winky: 

Edit: αυτός που θα πάει να σου διαλέξει, πρέπει να δει έτος γέννησης στα δαχτυλίδια πριν αγοράσει, για να είσαι σίγουρος! Και βέβαια όσο μικρότερο τόσο καλύτερο!
Νομίζω όμως ότι δεν πάει με την ηλικία η τιμή αλλά με το αν είναι ήμερο ή άγριο

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Γενικά εγώ της τιμές για τα άλλα τις περίμενα κοντά στα 200 για ενήλικα αλλά λόγο κρίσης ίσως έχουν κατεύει . Εγώ το θέλω μικρό ωστε να με συνηθήσει . Για αρχέγονο πράσσινο 210 Ε νομίζω είναι καλά γιατί δεν είναι και albino ή κάτι άλλο .
Επίσης απο οτι θυμάμαι τα μικρά κοστίζουν περισσότερο .
Τα μικρά θα έχουν δαχτυλίδη και θα είναι υσαγωγής , δεν νομίζω να είναι πισμένα . 
Να τα δει θα πάει ο κύριος Κώστας Λιακόπουλος απο το karderines.gr μιας και πέρασα σήμερα απο το e-shop και μου είπε οτι μπορεί να μου παραγγείλει .
Θεωρλω πως είναι πολύ αξιόλογος και δεν νομίζω να μπερδέψει λενα άγριο πουλί τόσο εύκολα ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει πολύ εμπειρία στους παπαγάλους .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λάθος μου , το μικρό θα είναι ισαγωγής και και θα έχει δαχτυλίδι .
Μην σας μπερδεύω με πληθιντικό ...

----------


## vagelis76

Συγγνώμη για τι παρέμβαση αλλά νομίζω οτι θα ήταν καλύτερο να αποφύγουμε την αναφορά ονομάτων.Κωνσταντίνε εσένα μπορεί να σου κάνει εξυπηρέτηση ο άνθρωπος επειδή σε γνωρίζει,για φαντάσου μετά να αρχίσουν αρκετοί από εδώ να τον ψάχνουν και να ζητάνε το ίδιο???
Στο θέμα μας....εγώ ήξερα οτι οι πράσινοι είναι οι πιο φτηνοί,και μία φορά που είχα δεί μπλέ στα Χανιά μου είχε πει 170 και θα μου τον άφηνε 150 ευρώ..εγώ απλά ερώτηση είχα κάνει βέβαια.

----------


## Antigoni87

> Τα μικρά θα έχουν δαχτυλίδη και θα είναι υσαγωγής , δεν νομίζω να είναι πισμένα


Με τη λέξη "άγριο" δεν εννοώ σε αυτή την περίπτωση πιασμένο, αλλά μη ήμερο, μη ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, που φοβάται τον άνθρωπο. Για αυτό και έκανα τη σύγκριση "ήμερο ή άγριο". Ίσως δική μου λάθος διατύπωση

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν συγνώμη για το όνομα   ::   .
Τώρα κι εμένα αυτό με προβλημάτισε οτι ο πράσσινος είναι πιο ακριβώς αλλά όπως είπα μάλλον τα άλλα δεν είναι μικρά και απο οτι ξέρω τα μικρά είναι πιο ακριβά . Αυτό έχει μια βάση . Τώρα αν είναι μικρά και εκτροφείς και τα άλλα ίσως να πάρω ένα μπλέ αλλά θα ζητήσω να τον δω πρώτα γιατί μου φένεται περίεργο   ::  .

Επίσης λέω να αγοράσω stand και όχι κλουβί εξαρχής , έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα πετά ή θα πετά λίγο άρα δεν χρειάζαται πυστεύω να το κλείσω στα κάγκελα . Ενοείτε χωρίς αλυσίδα θα είναι μιας και μπορεί να πάθει πολλά προβλήματα , ειδικά μικρό που δεν πετά κιόλας . Μην το βρω να κάνει bunjee jumping καμια μέρα   ::   .

----------


## vagelis76

Δε θα σου συνιστούσα να ξεκινήσεις με σταντ και να τον έχεις συνέχεια εκεί....
1.το κλουβί του παρέχει ασφάλεια και αισθάνεται πιο άνετα εκεί όσο κι αν ακούγεται παράξενα,πόσο μάλλον αν έχει περάσει τη μέχρι τώρα ζωή του μέσα σε ένα κλουβί.
 2.μέσα από το κλουβί θα είναι πιο ήρεμο και θα γνωρίσει καλύτερα το χώρο και το νέο του περιβάλλον
3.Είναι αρκετά ριψοκίνδυνο να ξεκινήσεις έτσι και μπορεί να έχει ατυχήματα μέσα στο χώρο από πιθανά πετάγματα του ή αντακλαστικές κινήσεις που θα κάνει από κάτι καινούριο που θα το τρομάξει.
4.επίσης αν είναι στο σταντ όλη μέρα θα πρέπει να βρείς ένα τρόπο ωστέ να του εξασφαλήσεις τις απαιτούμενες ώρες ύπνου που χρειάζεται ,ενώ στο κλουβί θα μπορείς να το σκεπάζεις με ένα σκούρο πανί ακόμα και αν βρίσκεται στο σαλόνι.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τότε θα πάρω πρώτα ένα σχετικά ευρύχορο κλουβί . Έχει κανείς κάποιο να μου προτείνει ? Μην κοστίζει και μια περιουσία αλλά όχι και τελίος της πλάκας γιατί μετά θα το χρυσοπλυρώσω με πατέντες ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Το 120 σιγουρα ειναι για ενηλικο πουλι κ πιθανον ταισμενο στο χερι!
Εγω ξερω οτι πρασινο ρινγκνεκ, γυρω στους 2 μηνες, ταισμενο στο χερι κοστιζει περιπου 150 ευρω!
Κωνσταντινε εννοειται οτι το πουλι θα πεταει...μετα τον ενα μηνα αρχιζουν να πετανε!Μη νομιζεις οτι θελει κ πολυ!!
Ασε που στο κλουβι θα νιωθει πιο ασφαλες!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί αλλά δεν θα κάνει και πυρουέτες στον αέρα απο οτι φαντάζομαι   ::   . Καμία πρόταση για κλουβί ? Θα παραγγείλω την Δευτέρα αφου πρώτα τα δει ο κύριος Κώστας για να μου επιβεβαιόσει και αν τα κίτρινα , μπλέ και silver είναι όντως μικρά .

----------


## vicky_ath

Λαθος φανταζεσαι, οσο αστειο κ αν σου φαινεται!!!Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι κανει ενα πουλι τετοιου μεγεθους οταν πεταει μεσα στο σπιτι!!
Προταση εμεις πως να σου κανουμε?Εννοεις να πουμε μεγεθος, μαρκα, τι?Τα πετ σοπ εχουν τα περισσοτερα μεγαλη ποικιλια σε κλουβια!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ξέρω πως το ελάχιστο μέγεθος είναι να μπορεί να ανοίξει τα φτερά του στο full και να έχει και χώρο για να κινηθεί τουλάχιστον . Όταν λέω για προτάσεις εννοώ κάποιο προτινόμενο κλουβί και που θα ήταν εύκολο να το βρώ μιας και έχω καιρό να κοιτάξω για κλουβία σε κάποιο Pet Shop .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τελικά κλουβί θα πάρω αν το βρω φυσικά αυτό που έχει στο θέμα με τους αρουρέους ο κύριο Άγγελος στην 1η σελίδα και έχει μέσα 1 cocatiel .
Όπως λέει ο κύριος Άγγελος πριν απο 1,5 χρόνο κόστιζε 70 Ε στο carrefur.
Αυτό το κλουβί είναι καλό ή δεν κάνει για ringneck ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε βαλε αν θες ενα λινκ, γιατι εγω προσωπικα δεν το βρισκω το θεμα που λες..

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Να και το Link , το κλουβί πυστεύω οτι είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο και έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το βγάζω και έξω απο το κλουβί .
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι αν θα το έχει ακόμα και σε τι τιμή , γιατί άλλο να ήταν 70 και να πήγε 90 και άλλο να πήγε 150 .
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2416

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Απο ότι βλέπω δεν είναι και η πιο ανθεκτική κατασκευή αλλά για 70 Ε πριν 1,5 χρόνο καλά είναι . Μήπως όμως το σπάσει το κλουβί ο παπαγάλος με το ράμφος του , γιατί βλέπω πως ειδικά στις ενώσεις με το σκελετό δεν κρατά και πάρα πολύ καλά .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σαν διαστάσεις καλά είναι αυτή η κλούβα.Διαφωνώ στο ότι έχει τα σίδερα κάθετα.Τα κλουβιά για τους παπαγάλους είναι οριζόντια για να μπορούν να σκαρφαλώνουν.Βάζω και τη φωτογραφία για να μη ψάχνετε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτό όμως είναι ότι πρέπει.Σου βάζω και το λινκ που μπορείς να το βρεις.
http://www.toulias-eshop.gr/

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Δεν ξέρω , επίσης δεν ξέρω αν θα με αφήσει και η μητέρα μου να χαλάσω τόσα λεφτά μαζί γιατί είναι και το πουλί άλλα 210 Ε.
Ίσως να πάρω το 1ο κλουβί πρως το παρόν , μετά να βάλω στο 1ο τα zebra και να αγοράσω το δεύτερο αργότερα .
Πάντως η μητέρα μου είχε δει το 1ο και αν της πω για το δεύτερο μπορώ να φανταστώ απο τώρα τι θα πει :
- Χαζό είσαι παιδί μου , θα δόσεις 195 ευρώ , όταν μπορείς να δόσεις 70 , όχι , όχι , όχι θα πάρεις το 1ο τώρα και μετά απο κανα 2μηνο το ξανασυζητάμε . 
Δεν σου δίνω εγώ λεφτά για να τα μαζεύεις και να τα χαλάς όλα σε παραγωγούς κουτσουλιάς   ::   ::   ,να πας να δίνεις λίπασμα σε καμια φάρμα στο facebook αν συνεχίσεις έτσι .

Και μετά απο αυτό αφου πάρω το δεύτερο : 
Άντε , φχαριστήθηκες ? , 
έχουμε κάνει το σπίτι ζωολογικό κήπο ,
σε λίγο θα έρχοντε οι καλεσμένοι και θα κόβουμε εισιτίριο .

Αν δεν τα καταφέρω να πάρω το δεύτερο θα αγοράσω το 1ο και θα το πάω λίγο διπλοματικά το θέμα στη μητέρα μου   ::  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Είναι πραγματικά τόσο συμαντικό να σκαρφαλόσει ?
Τα κάγκελα στο 1ο τα βλέπω σχετικά κοντά (τα πλάγια εννοώ) ,
δεν θα μπορεί να σκαρφαλόσει λαμβάνοντας υπόψειν οτι χρησιμοποιεί και το ράμφος εκτός απο τα νύχια του ?
Επίσης έχω δει πουλιά να σκαρφαλόνουν και σε τέτια κάγκελα , ίσως όχι με τόση ευκολία και όχι τόσο πολύ αλλά σκαρφαλόνουν .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν μιας και το 1ο κλουβί δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο και κοίταξα το 2ο στο e-shop και σε ένα μαγαζί με κλουβιά και ενυδρία το οπίο απεχθάνομαι μιας και πουλάει άγριες καρδερίνες αλλά πίγα μόνο και μόνο επειδί ξέρω πως έχει μεγάλα κλουβιά χωρίς παραγκελία ... 
Τελικά θα αγοράσω κάτι σαν το 2ο με πλάγια κάγκελα για να σκαρφαλόνει ή θα κατασκευάσω μια κλούβα με ανθεκτικό σίδερο βέβαια ... λίγο πιο μεγάλυ για το μπαλκόνι και θα πάρω 1 μικρό σχετικά κλουβάκι για να μεταφέρω τον παπαγάλο μέσα στο σπίτι .
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πιο σίδερο να μην χρησιμοποιήσο για την κλούβα του ringneck ?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν για το κλουβί θα και το ψάχνω συνεχώς αλλά μέχρι να το αγοράσω βρείκα τη λύση   ::   :winky:   !!!
Θα το βάλω σε ένα κλουβί που έχω αρκετά ευρύχωρο , θα μπορεί πυστεύω και να πετάξει λιγάκι , το οποίο έχει πλάγια τα κάγκελα απο την μπροστινή και την πίσω πλευρά και έτσι θα μπορεί άνετα και να σκαρφαλόνει   :winky:   .
Το κλουβί είμαι σίγουρος οτι είναι εντάξει προσωρινά και θα το έχω ενοείτε απο εδώ και στο εξείς μέσα .
Το κλουβί βέβαια είναι μεγάλο στο μάκρος και όχι στο ύψος αλλά και πάλι είναι καλό στο ύψος πυστελύω τουλάχιστον για τώρα , επίσης έχω δεί πολλά ringneck μόνιμα σε μικρότερα κλουβιά με αρκετά λιγότερο χώρο και ζουν καλά απο οτι φένεται .
Εγώ επίσεις θα το βγάζω και έξω άρα μέχρι να προμυθευθώ κανα τέρας   ::   είμαι εντάξει .
Αύριο κιόλας μιας ο παπαγάλος μου θα είναι εδώ την Τετάρτη  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   :winky:   , θα πάω να αγοράσω :
Τροφή με σπόρους : Vadigran Μεσσαίοι Παπαγάλοι - 4 εποχές ,
Pelets : Nutribird Πλήρης Τροφή Pelets ,
Τάισμα στο χέρι : Kayte Exact ,
Αυγοτροφή :Cede Αυγοτροφή για μεσσαίους Παπαγάλους ή 
Orlux Μίγμα αυγοτροφής για παπαγάλους (τι μου προτείνετε).

Αν έχω ξεχάσει κάτι άλλο εκτός απο φρούτα και λαχανικά να μου το θυμίσετε παρακαλώ   "fullyhappy" "fullyhappy"  .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Την αυγοτροφή δεν την χρειάζεται.Αν θες του δίνεις λίγο αυγό, η λίγο κίτρινο τυράκι,η λίγο κοτόπουλο μια φορά την εβδομάδα για να παίρνει και τις ζωικές πρωτεΐνες του.Οι παπαγάλοι χρειάζονται ύψος παρά πλάτος κλουβιού.Όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο το καλύτερο.Για βάλε να το δούμε το κλουβάκι;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν το ξέρω οτι θέλουν ύψος αλλά μέχρι να πάρω άλλο κλούβι δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα , έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν νομίζω οτι θα τον πειράξει για λίγες μέρες . Τώρα δεν μπορώ να βγάλω φωτογραφία γιατί είναι βράδυ .Αύριο θα το ετιμάσω κιόλας και θα βάλω φώτο να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας . 
Πάντως είναι σαν μεγάλο χαμστερόκλουβο , αλλά αρκετά μεγάλο , επίσεις το μεγαλύτερο ελάτωμα του είναι οτι δεν έχει συρτάρι για την άμμο αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς βγάζω το κάτω μέρος μέσα στο δωμάτιο μου πάντα καλού κακού μιας και καμια φορά όλο και κάποιο ζεμπράκι βγένει καταλάθος απο κάτω . Θα το βάλω μέσα το κλουβί ενοείτε όπως είπα και πάνω .
1 είναι το πρόβλημα , απο οτι μου έχουν πει οι ένα - δύο οπου πάω και ψωνίζω (δεν εννοώ τα απλά pet shops) υπάρχει έλειψη απο το kayte exact και μπορεί να πάρω Orlux ή Cede . 
Αλλά απο οτι μου φένεται ιδικά της orlux δεν είναι για μεσσαίους και μεγάλους παπαγάλους .

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε το πουλακι δε θα ειναι απογαλακτισμενο?Θα το ταιζεις εσυ κρεμα?

----------


## vicky_ath

> 1 είναι το πρόβλημα , απο οτι μου έχουν πει οι ένα - δύο οπου πάω και ψωνίζω (δεν εννοώ τα απλά pet shops) υπάρχει έλειψη απο το kayte exact και μπορεί να πάρω Orlux ή Cede . 
> Αλλά απο οτι μου φένεται ιδικά της orlux δεν είναι για μεσσαίους και μεγάλους παπαγάλους .


Η τροφη της Orlux ειναι για ολα τα ειδη πουλιων!Το ξερω γιατι εχω διαβασει τις οδηγιες επειδη την χρησιμοποιω εγω στο κοκατιλακι μου!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί θα προσπαθήσω να το πάρω περίπου 8 ευδομάδων για να τρώει και μόνο του αλλά και να του δίνω κρέμα αλλά αυτό είναι υποθετικό μιας και δεν θα το παραλάβω εγώ .
Θα το πάρω την Τετάρτη μετά της εξετάσεις Αγγλικών οπου θα τελιώσω σε 25 λεπτά το πολύ   :winky:   .
Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι εκτός απο το να μην το πιέζω , όχι απότομες κινήσεις ... στις 1ες μέρες ?
Επίσης θα βάλω το κλουβί στο δωμάτιο μου και θα το καθαρίζω ενοείτε όπως και θα αλλάζω άμμο κάθε 2 μέρες για να είναι καθαρό μιας και θα είναι και μικρό ακόμα και επειδή θα είναι και μέσα σε δωμάτιο .
Βλέπω είδι τις φράσεις τις μητέρας μου   ::  :
- Καλά βάλε το τώρα μέσα αλλά το πολύ το χειμώνα να το έχεις έξω , άντε στάβλο το κατάντισες το δωμάτιο   :winky:  !
Εγώ : - Καλά , μόνο μια ερώτηση να κάνω ! , για ποιό χειμώνα μιλάμε ?  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αααα επίσεις να κάνω μια ερώτηση , την σύριγγα την λεπτή και μακριά , που χρησιμοποιήτε για το τάισμα στο χέρι που να τη βρώ ? , γιατί η άλλη η χοντρή και με λεπτή άκρη δεν βολεύει   ::   , έχω δοκιμάσει μια φορά με 3 ζεμπράκια αλλά με αυτοσχέδια τροφή .

----------


## vicky_ath

Ενταξει αφου θα το ταιζεις εσυ, θα εχεις επαφη συνεχεια μαζι του, αρα το πολυ σε 2 μερες θα σε εχει συνηθισει το μικρουλι!Ισως τις πρωτες ωρες να ειναι λιγο επιφυλακτικο, αλλα πιστεψε με, δε θα καταλαβεις για ποτε δε θα μπορεις να το ξεκολλησεις απο πανω σου!!
Ποια συριγγα, εννοεις λεπτη κ μακρια?Εγω χρησιμοποιουσα των 5ml κ ηταν αρκετα βολικη για το μεγεθος του κοκατιλ!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Θα πάρω χοντρή σύρριγκα , επειδί αυτές με την λεπτή άκρη δεν βολεύοθν και πολύ . Να πάω να πάρω απο φαρμακίο ?

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν το θέμα λύγει δυστιχός , μιας και τα ringneck τελίωσαν όλα   ::   ::   ! και ο εκτροφέας δεν είναι σίγουρος αν θα φέρει άλλα ούτε καν τον Σεπτέμβριο !
Θα κάνω μια στροφή προς cocatiel αλλά πάλι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα , ξέρεις κανείς κάποιον που να πουλάει μικρά ?
Θα κάνω λίγη ακόμα αναζήτηση πάνω στα cocatiel .
Θα ανήξω νέο θέμα για cocatiel και θα βάλω εδώ το link .
Πάντος λυπήθηκα για τα ringneck   ::  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ορίστε το θέμα , viewtopic.php?f=64&t=2645 .
Πάω λίγο μέσα να ασχοληθώ με τα ζεμπράκια και θα είμε πίσω μετά .

----------

